# From cage to the grave: The Short Unpleasant Life of a Game Bird



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Never assume game birds are a more humane eco-friendly alternative - because they're far from it..

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/dr-toni-shephard/from-cage-to-grave-the-sh_b_8225588.html


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have seen this video awful not sure why the birds have their beaks covered like that


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> I have seen this video awful not sure why the birds have their beaks covered like that


Its to stop them mutilating each other because the are so cramped together & stressed, Jaycee.

http://www.theecologist.org/campaig..._begins_today_and_forget_the_rural_idyll.html

_Defra's own research shows that countless caged pheasants and partridges suffer from painful open sores on their feet caused by the wire mesh floor, as well as wounds caused by aggressive pecking from cage-mates [7] - a direct result of the overcrowded conditions.

To reduce the injuries caused by pecking, breeding pheasants have various devices forced into their nostrils which either prevent the beak from closing fully (called 'bits') or block their forward vision (called 'spectacles') [_8].


----------

